# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > العنايه بالبشره والشعر >  احذري ترك المكياج على وجهك

## إن الله يراك

لاتنامي بالمكياج

أضرار عدم أزالة المكياج 
في الصباح الباكر :SnipeR (53): 
جزء من المكياج تمتصه البشره التي بدلا ان تركز مجهودها على وظائفها الليليه 
خاصة تجديد الخلايا..
خلال النهار
تفرز البشره المواد الدهنية والعرق .
وتلتقط ايضا الأوساخ الموجوده في الهواء المحيط بنا .
لتنضم الى المكياج .
كل ذلك يشكل خليط يسبب اختناق وجفاف البشرة ..
من دون ازالة المكياج الخلايا الميتة تتدرن وتسد المسامات
 ولا تستطيع البشرة بعد ذلك
ان تجدد نفسها تلقائيا وبشكل طبيعي..
في الأمسيه الثالثة 
ابقاء الماكياج على الوجه .. يفقد البشره رونقها وتألقها.
بعد ثمانية أيام
بهذا النظام، تتأكسد البشره، وتصبح الطبقه الخارجيه أكثر سماكة، وعرضة للنقاط السوداء والبثور
في النهاية
اذا لم تنظف البشره من المكياج ابدا ..


سوف تشيخ بشرتك بشكل أسرع مما تتصورين :8b3914fe8f: 

فاحذري اخيتي.... :Emb3:

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

يسلمو على المعلومات .. انشالله كل الصبايا اللي بحطوا مكياج بستفيدوا .. انا ما بحط مكياج لما اطلع برا البيت او حتى امام الرجال الاجانب .. وبمسحه دايما قبل النوم  :Smile: 

الله يبارك فيكي  :Smile:

----------


## (dodo)

يسلمووووووو
بس انا ما بحط مكياج

----------


## حبيبة نايف

يسلمو حبيبتي عالطرح المفيد
والله مصيبة هاد أنا بشرتي من جد قاعدة تحتضر
الي سبع سنين بنام بالمكياج
سبحان الله كنت لما أطلع للكليه أحط المكياج 7 الصبح ويضل للساعة 2
بعدها أجدده عشان دوام المستشفى ويضل ل11 بالليل
ولما أروح أنام بدون هز
وبعد الزواج مابعرف ليش صار فيني هالطبع بحب أتمكيج وأنام ولما أصحى أغسل
ماني عارفة ليش منعود نفسنا عالعادات السيئة
الله المستعان

----------


## محمد عبد الله الخير

يسلمو على الطرح الرائع

لما كنت بالجامعة ـ بحس حالي داخل على ورشة دهان 
كل بنت بتلط وجهها بسطل املشن 
حسبي الله ...




[]

----------


## الوسادة

*فعلا يا عزيزتي هالمعلومة مو كل الناس بتعرفها ترك المكياج على بشرتك لما تنامي هو كإنك بتحكيلها اخربي يا بشرتي بسرعةة يللا 


بالعكس البشرة قبل النوم لازم تتنضف منيح منيح حتى تتنفس بشكل ممتاز بالليل و ممكن نحط كريم مرطب ليلي عشان نصح و تكون كإنها بشرة بيبي 

و كمان ما بصير نخللي البشرة تتعود عالمكياج سواء بالليل او النهار و في مستحضرات بالسوق للمكياج اليومي و العملي و فعلا و لا كإنك حاطة اشي بس لأنك انثى لازم تكوني غير 

شكرا الك إن الله يراك و بما انك عضوة جديدة فحابة احكيلك انه في قسم اسمه كلام نواعم رح احطه فيه بقسم البشرة و ان شالله الى الأمام يا قمر 


*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

يسلمو على المعلومه ..

----------


## rand yanal

*انا مو كتير بحط يوم اه وعشرة لأ بس لما أدخل على البيت على طول بشيلة لاني بعرف انه بخرب الوجة ...
المكياج عبارة عن أداة تجميلة لعددة ساعات بس مش العمر كلة ,, الجمال جمال الروح قبل ما يكون جمال جسدي ,, الواثق من حالة الريح ما بتهزه .. *

----------


## إن الله يراك

> يسلمو على المعلومات .. انشالله كل الصبايا اللي بحطوا مكياج بستفيدوا .. انا ما بحط مكياج لما اطلع برا البيت او حتى امام الرجال الاجانب .. وبمسحه دايما قبل النوم 
> 
> الله يبارك فيكي



الله يسعدك اختي العقيق الاحمر ويحميكي :Icon26:

----------


## إن الله يراك

> يسلمووووووو
> بس انا ما بحط مكياج


احم احم احسنلك  :Eh S(9):  :Eh S(9):

----------


## إن الله يراك

> يسلمو حبيبتي عالطرح المفيد
> والله مصيبة هاد أنا بشرتي من جد قاعدة تحتضر
> الي سبع سنين بنام بالمكياج
> سبحان الله كنت لما أطلع للكليه أحط المكياج 7 الصبح ويضل للساعة 2
> بعدها أجدده عشان دوام المستشفى ويضل ل11 بالليل
> ولما أروح أنام بدون هز
> وبعد الزواج مابعرف ليش صار فيني هالطبع بحب أتمكيج وأنام ولما أصحى أغسل
> ماني عارفة ليش منعود نفسنا عالعادات السيئة
> الله المستعان


لا بدك اديري بالك والله يوفئك يا رب :Icon2:

----------


## إن الله يراك

> يسلمو على الطرح الرائع
> 
> لما كنت بالجامعة ـ بحس حالي داخل على ورشة دهان 
> كل بنت بتلط وجهها بسطل املشن 
> حسبي الله ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> []


الله يعينك على غض البصر اخي محمد

----------


## إن الله يراك

> *فعلا يا عزيزتي هالمعلومة مو كل الناس بتعرفها ترك المكياج على بشرتك لما تنامي هو كإنك بتحكيلها اخربي يا بشرتي بسرعةة يللا 
> 
> 
> بالعكس البشرة قبل النوم لازم تتنضف منيح منيح حتى تتنفس بشكل ممتاز بالليل و ممكن نحط كريم مرطب ليلي عشان نصح و تكون كإنها بشرة بيبي 
> 
> و كمان ما بصير نخللي البشرة تتعود عالمكياج سواء بالليل او النهار و في مستحضرات بالسوق للمكياج اليومي و العملي و فعلا و لا كإنك حاطة اشي بس لأنك انثى لازم تكوني غير 
> 
> شكرا الك إن الله يراك و بما انك عضوة جديدة فحابة احكيلك انه في قسم اسمه كلام نواعم رح احطه فيه بقسم البشرة و ان شالله الى الأمام يا قمر 
> 
> ...


شكرا لنقلك للموضوع والله يحميكي من كل شر حبيبتي :Cgiving:  :Cgiving:

----------


## إن الله يراك

> يسلمو على المعلومه ..


وايديكي يا غالية :Bl (8):

----------


## إن الله يراك

> *انا مو كتير بحط يوم اه وعشرة لأ بس لما أدخل على البيت على طول بشيلة لاني بعرف انه بخرب الوجة ...
> المكياج عبارة عن أداة تجميلة لعددة ساعات بس مش العمر كلة ,, الجمال جمال الروح قبل ما يكون جمال جسدي ,, الواثق من حالة الريح ما بتهزه .. *


يا سلاااااام عليكي والله انك هيك :Eh S(15):  :Eh S(15):  :Eh S(15):

----------


## إن الله يراك

:SnipeR (61):  :SnipeR (61):  :SnipeR (61):  :SnipeR (61):  :SnipeR (61):

----------


## إن الله يراك



----------


## إن الله يراك



----------


## إن الله يراك



----------


## إن الله يراك



----------


## marwa hawatmeh

i remove it before i gonna sleep

----------


## إن الله يراك

منووووووووووورة مرووووووووووووة

----------


## princes123

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------

